# Various @ Big Brother Denmark 2012



## Ruffah (31 Aug. 2012)

BBDK 2012

*
BB4_DK_Michella_Wiping_The_Floor_Naked_Feb_2_2012*





BB4DK-Michella_Wiping_The_F…avi (22,40 MB) - uploaded.to


*BB4_DK_Amanda_05_02_2012_Nudeshower_RUFFAH*





BB4DK-Amanda_05-02-2012-Nud…avi (98,08 MB) - uploaded.to


*BB4_DK_Line_And_Patricia_Changing_Feb_7_2012*





BB4DK-Line_And_Patricia_ Ch…avi (12,39 MB) - uploaded.to

*BB4_DK_Louise_Nudeshower_From_Liveshow_HDTV_RUFFAH*





BB4DK-Louise_Liveshow-HDTV-…avi (21,58 MB) - uploaded.to

*BBDK4_Patricia_Nudeshower_17_02_2012_RUFFAH*





BBDK4-Patricia_Nudeshower-1…avi (47,97 MB) - uploaded.to


*BBDK4_Amanda_After_shower_19_02_2012_RUFFAH*





BBDK4-Amanda_After_shower-1…avi (18,80 MB) - uploaded.to


*BBDK4_Amanda_Nudeshower_13_02_2012_RUFFAH*





BBDK4-Amanda_Nudeshower-13-…avi (25,69 MB) - uploaded.to

*BBDK4_Amanda_Nudeshower_19_02_2012_RUFFAH*





BBDK4-Amanda_Nudeshower-19-…avi (52,48 MB) - uploaded.to

*BBDK4_Catherine_Changing_17_02_2012_RUFFAH*





BBDK4-Catherine_Changing-17…avi (10,66 MB) - uploaded.to


*BBDK4_Catherine_Shower_17_02_2012_RUFFAH*





BBDK4-Catherine_Shower-17-0…avi (67,61 MB) - uploaded.to

*BBDK4_Michella_Nudeshower_19_02_2012_RUFFAH*





BBDK4-Michella_Nudeshower-1…avi (162,31 MB) - uploaded.to


*BBDK4_Michella_Shower_12_02_2012_RUFFAH*





BBDK4-Michella_Shower-12-02…avi (27,08 MB) - uploaded.to

*BBDK4_04032012_Mette_Nudeshower_RUFFAH*





BBDK4-04032012-Mette_Nudesh…avi (95,98 MB) - uploaded.to


*BBDK4_Michella_Lapdance_16022012_RUFFAH*





BBDK4-Michella_Lapdance-160…avi (54,51 MB) - uploaded.to

*BBDK4_NUTV_Showermix_RUFFAH*





BBDK4-NUTV_Showermix-RUFFAH…avi (9,03 MB) - uploaded.to

*BBDK4_09032012_Amanda_Nudeshower_DC_RUFFAH*





BBDK4-09032012-Amanda_Nudes…avi (144,72 MB) - uploaded.to

*
BBDK4_09032012_Michella_Nudeshower_DC_RUFFAH*





BBDK4-09032012-Michella_Nud…avi (161,44 MB) - uploaded.to

*BBDK4_10032012_Mette_Nudeshower_RUFFAH
*







BBDK4-10032012-Mette_Nudesh…avi (48,01 MB) - uploaded.to

*
BBDK4_Amanda_Nude_Shower_01022012_RUFFAH*






BBDK4-Amanda_Nude_Shower-01…avi (109,77 MB) - uploaded.to

*
BBDK4_Amanda_String_On_01022012_RUFFAH*






BBDK4-Amanda_String_On-0102…avi (9,51 MB) - uploaded.to

*BBDK4_Line_Nudeshower_01022012_RUFFAH*






BBDK4-Line_Nudeshower-01022…avi (103,32 MB) - uploaded.to


*BBDK4_Michella_Nude_Shower_01022012_RUFFAH*






BBDK4-Michella_Nude_Shower-…avi (184,97 MB) - uploaded.to

*BBDK4_Patricia_Nudeshower_01022012_RUFFAH*






BBDK4-Patricia_Nudeshower-0…avi (102,06 MB) - uploaded.to

*BBDK4_Girls_Showering_31012012_RUFFAH*






BBDK4-Girls_Showering-31012…avi (135,93 MB) - uploaded.to


----------



## fixofoxi (31 Aug. 2012)

Klasse Sammlung, schreit nach mehr...vielen Dank.


----------



## stuftuf (31 Aug. 2012)

Lecker Mädels!!!!

MERCI


----------



## Ruffah (1 Sep. 2012)

fixofoxi schrieb:


> Klasse Sammlung, schreit nach mehr...vielen Dank.



Mehr Clips kommen, check back :thumbup:


----------



## Ruffah (1 Sep. 2012)

*BBDK4_Amanda_Nudeshower_02022012_RUFFAH
*





BBDK4-Amanda_Nudeshower-020…avi (82,46 MB) - uploaded.to

*
BBDK4_Line_Nudeshower_02022012_RUFFAH*





BBDK4-Line_Nudeshower-02022…avi (77,58 MB) - uploaded.to

*
BBDK4_Michella_Nudeshower_02022012_RUFFAH*






BBDK4-Michella_Nudeshower-0…avi (141,34 MB) - uploaded.to

*
BBDK4_Line_Nudeshower_05022012_RUFFAH*






BBDK4-Line_Nudeshower-05022…avi (154,57 MB) - uploaded.to

*BBDK4_Patricia_Nudeshower_05022012_RUFFAH*






BBDK4-Patricia_Nudeshower-0…avi (78,00 MB) - uploaded.to


----------



## Padderson (2 Sep. 2012)

very nice:thumbup:


----------



## Ruffah (27 Juni 2013)

*Big Brother Denmark 2012 :
*



 *Amanda* - *Cathrine* - *Denise* 


 

 



 *Line* - *Louise* - *Mette* 


 

 

 


 *Michella* - *Patricia* - *Stine* 


 

 



 *Clifford* - 







​


----------



## Ruffah (27 Juni 2013)

*Some of the first clips might or might not have sound
*




 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

Title : BBDK4-31012012-Girls_Showering-RUFFAH.avi - 136 MiB
Duration : 9mn 48s
Res : 800 x 460 @ 30.000 fps
Video : XVID @ 1 797 Kbps
Audio : MP3 - 128 [email protected] KHz
Channels : 2 channels



*Download:*
BBDK4-31012012-Girls_Shower…avi (135,93 MB) - uploaded.net







 

 

 

 


Title : BBDK4-31012012-Louise_Changing-RUFFAH.avi - 2.34 MiB
Duration : 10s 423ms
Res : 720 x 400 @ 30.000 fps
Video : XVID @ 1 678 Kbps
Audio : MP3 - 192 [email protected] KHz
Channels : 2 channels

*Download:*
BBDK4-31012012-Louise_Chang…avi (2,34 MB) - uploaded.net







 

 

 

 

 



Title : BBDK4-01022012-Amanda_Shower-RUFFAH.avi - 135 MiB
Duration : 5mn 54s
Res : 720 x 400 @ 30.000 fps
Video : XVID @ 2 983 Kbps
Audio : MP3 - 192 [email protected] KHz
Channels : 2 channels

*Download:*
BBDK4-01022012-Amanda_Showe…avi (134,80 MB) - uploaded.net





 

 

 

 

 


Title : BBDK4-01022012-Amanda_String_On-RUFFAH.avi - 9.51 MiB
Duration : 38s 133ms
Res : 800 x 450 @ 30.000 fps
Video : XVID @ 1 951 Kbps
Audio : MP3 - 128 [email protected] KHz
Channels : 2 channels

*Download:*
BBDK4-01022012-Amanda_Strin…avi (9,51 MB) - uploaded.net​


----------



## Ruffah (27 Juni 2013)

Title : BBDK4-01022012-Line_Nudeshower-RUFFAH.avi - 103 MiB
Duration : 6mn 46s
Res : 800 x 450 @ 30.000 fps
Video : XVID @ 1 995 Kbps
Audio : MP3 - 128 [email protected] KHz
Channels : 2 channels

*Download:*
BBDK4-01022012-Line_Nudesho…avi (103,32 MB) - uploaded.net





 

 

 

 

Title : BBDK4-01022012-Patricia_Nudeshower-RUFFAH.avi - 102 MiB
Duration : 6mn 42s
Res : 800 x 450 @ 30.000 fps
Video : XVID @ 1 989 Kbps
Audio : MP3 - 128 [email protected] KHz
Channels : 2 channels

*Download:*
BBDK4-01022012-Patricia_Nud…FAH (102,06 MB) - uploaded.net










 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

Title : BBDK4-01022012-Michella_Nude_Shower-RUFFAH.avi - 185 MiB
Duration : 12mn 2s
Res : 800 x 450 @ 30.000 fps
Video : XVID @ 2 007 Kbps
Audio : MP3 - 128 [email protected] KHz
Channels : 2 channels


*Download:*
BBDK4-01022012-Michella_Nud…avi (184,97 MB) - uploaded.net



​


----------



## Ruffah (27 Juni 2013)

Title : BBDK4-01022012-Michella_After_Showering-RUFFAH.avi - 14.3 MiB
Duration : 38s 975ms
Res : 720 x 400 @ 30.000 fps
Video : XVID @ 2 868 Kbps
Audio : MP3 - 192 [email protected] KHz
Channels : 2 channels

*Download:*
BBDK4-01022012-Michella_Aft…avi (14,26 MB) - uploaded.net






 

 

 

 

 

Title : BBDK4-02022012-Amanda_Showering-RUFFAH.avi - 145 MiB
Duration : 7mn 17s
Res : 720 x 400 @ 30.000 fps
Video : XVID @ 2 574 Kbps
Audio : MP3 - 192 [email protected] KHz
Channels : 2 channels

*Download:*
BBDK4-02022012-Amanda_Showe…avi (144,81 MB) - uploaded.net




 

 

 

 

 

Title : BBDK4-02022012-Line_Nudeshower-RUFFAH.avi - 77.6 MiB
Duration : 5mn 47s
Res : 800 x 450 @ 30.000 fps
Video : XVID @ 1 731 Kbps
Audio : MP3 - 128 [email protected] KHz
Channels : 2 channels


*Download:*
BBDK4-02022012-Line_Nudesho…avi (77,58 MB) - uploaded.net





 

 

 

 

 

 

Title : BBDK4-02022012-Michella_Showering-RUFFAH.avi - 216 MiB
Duration : 9mn 57s
Res : 720 x 400 @ 30.000 fps
Video : XVID @ 2 822 Kbps
Audio : MP3 - 192 [email protected] KHz
Channels : 2 channels


*Download:*
BBDK4-02022012-Michella_Sho…avi (215,50 MB) - uploaded.net
​


----------



## Ruffah (27 Juni 2013)

Title : BBDK4-02022012-Michella_Wiping_The_Floor_Naked-RUFFAH.avi - 22.4 MiB
Duration : 1mn 13s
Res : 1280 x 720 @ 30.000 fps
Video : XVID @ 2 412 Kbps
Audio : MP3 - 128 [email protected] KHz
Channels : 2 channels


*Download:*
BBDK4-02022012-Michella_Wip…avi (22,40 MB) - uploaded.net






 

 

 

 

Title : BBDK4-02022012-Patricia_Before_Shower-RUFFAH.avi - 13.8 MiB
Duration : 34s 351ms
Res : 720 x 400 @ 30.000 fps
Video : XVID @ 3 165 Kbps
Audio : MP3 - 192 [email protected] KHz
Channels : 2 channels

*Download:*
BBDK4-02022012-Patricia_Bef…avi (13,79 MB) - uploaded.net






 

 

 

 

 

 

Title : BBDK4-05022012-Amanda_Shower-RUFFAH.avi - 111 MiB
Duration : 4mn 51s
Res : 720 x 400 @ 30.000 fps
Video : XVID @ 2 974 Kbps
Audio : MP3 - 192 [email protected] KHz
Channels : 2 channels

*Download:*
BBDK4-05022012-Amanda_Showe…avi (110,54 MB) - uploaded.net






 

 

 

 

 


Title : BBDK4-05022012-Line_Nudeshower-RUFFAH.avi - 155 MiB
Duration : 10mn 10s
Res : 800 x 450 @ 30.000 fps
Video : XVID @ 1 985 Kbps
Audio : MP3 - 128 [email protected] KHz
Channels : 2 channels

*Download:*
BBDK4-05022012-Line_Nudesho…avi (154,57 MB) - uploaded.net
​


----------



## Ruffah (27 Juni 2013)

Title : BBDK4-05022012-Louise_Changing-RUFFAH.avi - 77.4 MiB
Duration : 3mn 43s
Res : 720 x 400 @ 30.000 fps
Video : XVID @ 2 701 Kbps
Audio : MP3 - 192 [email protected] KHz
Channels : 2 channels

*Download:*
BBDK4-05022012-Louise_Chang…avi (77,38 MB) - uploaded.net






 

 

 

 

Title : BBDK4-05022012-Patricia_Nudeshower-RUFFAH.avi - 78.0 MiB
Duration : 5mn 12s
Res : 800 x 450 @ 30.000 fps
Video : XVID @ 1 957 Kbps
Audio : MP3 - 128 [email protected] KHz
Channels : 2 channels

*Download:*
BBDK4-05022012-Patricia_Nud…avi (78,00 MB) - uploaded.net​


----------



## Ruffah (27 Juni 2013)

Title : BBDK4-06022012-Amanda_Shower-RUFFAH.avi - 133 MiB
Duration : 10mn 23s
Res : 800 x 450 @ 30.000 fps
Video : XVID @ 1 647 Kbps
Audio : MP3 - 128 [email protected] KHz
Channels : 2 channels

*Download:*
BBDK4-06022012-Amanda_Showe…avi (132,78 MB) - uploaded.net






 

 

 

 

Title : BBDK4-06022012-Line_Changing-RUFFAH.avi - 57.6 MiB
Duration : 3mn 14s
Res : 1280 x 720 @ 30.000 fps
Video : XVID @ 2 349 Kbps
Audio : MP3 - 128 [email protected] KHz
Channels : 2 channels


*Download:*
BBDK4-06022012-Line_Changin…avi (57,61 MB) - uploaded.net






 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

Title : BBDK4-07022012-Girls_Shower-RUFFAH.avi - 277 MiB
Duration : 18mn 8s
Res : 800 x 450 @ 30.000 fps
Video : XVID @ 1 996 Kbps
Audio : MP3 - 128 [email protected] KHz
Channels : 2 channels


*Download:*
BBDK4-07022012-Girls_Shower…avi (277,10 MB) - uploaded.net​


----------



## Ruffah (27 Juni 2013)

Title : BBDK4-08022012-Cathrine_Changing-RUFFAH.avi - 4.27 MiB
Duration : 12s 460ms
Res : 800 x 448 @ 30.000 fps
Video : XVID @ 2 678 Kbps
Audio : MP3 - 192 [email protected] KHz
Channels : 2 channels

*Download:*
BBDK4-08022012-Cathrine_Cha…avi (4,27 MB) - uploaded.net







 

 

 

 

Title : BBDK4-08022012-Line_Shower-RUFFAH.avi - 89.7 MiB
Duration : 6mn 10s
Res : 800 x 450 @ 30.000 fps
Video : XVID @ 1 892 Kbps
Audio : MP3 - 128 [email protected] KHz
Channels : 2 channels

*Download:*
BBDK4-08022012-Line_Shower-…avi (89,69 MB) - uploaded.net






 

 

 

 


Title : BBDK4-08022012-Line_Undress_Close-cam2-RUFFAH.avi - 8.45 MiB
Duration : 22s 21ms
Res : 800 x 448 @ 30.000 fps
Video : XVID @ 3 019 Kbps
Audio : MP3 - 192 [email protected] KHz
Channels : 2 channels

*Download:*
BBDK4-08022012-Line_Undress…avi (8,45 MB) - uploaded.net






 

 

 

 


¨Title : BBDK4-08022012-Michella_Shower-cam2-RUFFAH.avi - 90.6 MiB
Duration : 3mn 28s
Res : 800 x 448 @ 30.000 fps
Video : XVID @ 3 442 Kbps
Audio : MP3 - 192 [email protected] KHz
Channels : 2 channels


*Download:*
BBDK4-08022012-Michella_Sho…avi (90,60 MB) - uploaded.net​


----------



## Ruffah (27 Juni 2013)

Title : BBDK4-09022012-Cliff_Shower-cam2-RUFFAH.avi - 87.0 MiB
Duration : 3mn 56s
Res : 720 x 400 @ 30.000 fps
Video : XVID @ 2 885 Kbps
Audio : MP3 - 192 [email protected] KHz
Channels : 2 channels



*Download:*
BBDK4-09022012-Cliff_Shower…avi (86,96 MB) - uploaded.net







 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

Title : BBDK4-09022012-Cliff_Shower-cam1-RUFFAH.avi - 138 MiB
Duration : 5mn 48s
Res : 720 x 400 @ 30.000 fps
Video : XVID @ 3 110 Kbps
Audio : MP3 - 192 [email protected] KHz
Channels : 2 channels



*Download:*
BBDK4-09022012-Cliff_Shower…avi (137,77 MB) - uploaded.net​


----------



## Ruffah (27 Juni 2013)

Title : BBDK4-09022012-Amanda_Shower-RUFFAH.avi - 147 MiB
Duration : 11mn 17s
Res : 800 x 450 @ 30.000 fps
Video : XVID @ 1 684 Kbps
Audio : MP3 - 128 [email protected] KHz
Channels : 2 channels

*Download:*
BBDK4-09022012-Amanda_Showe…avi (147,40 MB) - uploaded.net






 

 

 

 

Title : BBDK4-09022012-Line_Shower_Cam2-RUFFAH.avi - 96.1 MiB
Duration : 6mn 52s
Res : 800 x 450 @ 30.000 fps
Video : XVID @ 1 813 Kbps
Audio : MP3 - 128 [email protected] KHz
Channels : 2 channels

*Download:*
BBDK4-09022012-Line_Shower_…avi (96,12 MB) - uploaded.net





 

 

 

 

 


Title : BBDK4-09022012-Line_Shower-cam1-RUFFAH.avi - 118 MiB
Duration : 4mn 50s
Res : 720 x 400 @ 30.000 fps
Video : XVID @ 3 204 Kbps
Audio : MP3 - 192 [email protected] KHz
Channels : 2 channels

*Download:*
BBDK4-09022012-Line_Shower-…avi (118,10 MB) - uploaded.net

​


----------



## Ruffah (27 Juni 2013)

Title : BBDK4-09022012-Michella_Shower-Cam1-RUFFAH.avi - 217 MiB
Duration : 8mn 32s
Res : 720 x 400 @ 30.000 fps
Video : XVID @ 3 341 Kbps
Audio : MP3 - 192 [email protected] KHz
Channels : 2 channels

*Download:*
BBDK4-09022012-Michella_Sho…avi (216,74 MB) - uploaded.net








 

 

 

 

 

 

 

Title : BBDK4-09022012-Michella_Shower-Cam2-RUFFAH.avi - 192 MiB
Duration : 8mn 27s
Res : 720 x 400 @ 30.000 fps
Video : XVID @ 2 967 Kbps
Audio : MP3 - 192 [email protected] KHz
Channels : 2 channels

*Download:*
BBDK4-09022012-Michella_Sho…avi (191,77 MB) - uploaded.net​


----------



## Ruffah (28 Juni 2013)

Title : BBDK4-09022012-Michella_Undress-RUFFAH.avi - 13.7 MiB
Duration : 53s 533ms
Res : 800 x 450 @ 30.000 fps
Video : XVID @ 2 013 Kbps
Audio : MP3 - 128 [email protected] KHz
Channels : 2 channels

*Download:*
BBDK4-09022012-Michella_Und…avi (13,75 MB) - uploaded.net







 

 

 

 

Title : BBDK4-09022012-Patricia_Shower-RUFFAH.avi - 110 MiB
Duration : 6mn 45s
Res : 1280 x 720 @ 30.000 fps
Video : XVID @ 2 129 Kbps
Audio : MP3 - 128 [email protected] KHz
Channels : 2 channels

*Download:*
BBDK4-09022012-Patricia_Sho…avi (109,65 MB) - uploaded.net​


----------



## Ruffah (2 Juli 2013)

Title : BBDK4-10022012-Amanda_Shower-RUFFAH.avi - 99.3 MiB
Duration : 3mn 46s
Res : 800 x 448 @ 30.000 fps
Video : XVID @ 3 468 Kbps
Audio : MP3 - 192 [email protected] KHz
Channels : 2 channels

*Download:*
BBDK4-10022012-Amanda_Showe…avi (99,30 MB) - uploaded.net





 

 

 

 

Title : BBDK4-10022012-Cathrine_Patricia_Undressed-RUFFAH.avi - 16.6 MiB
Duration : 41s 326ms
Res : 800 x 448 @ 30.000 fps
Video : XVID @ 3 176 Kbps
Audio : MP3 - 192 [email protected] KHz
Channels : 2 channels

*Download:*
BBDK4-10022012-Cathrine_Pat…avi (16,64 MB) - uploaded.net






 

 

 

 

 

Title : BBDK4-10022012-Michella_Shower-RUFFAH.avi - 179 MiB
Duration : 7mn 41s
Res : 720 x 400 @ 30.000 fps
Video : XVID @ 3 058 Kbps
Audio : MP3 - 192 [email protected] KHz
Channels : 2 channels


*Download:*
BBDK4-10022012-Michella_Sho…avi (179,38 MB) - uploaded.net​


----------



## Ruffah (2 Juli 2013)

Title : BBDK4-11022012-Amanda_Shower-RUFFAH.avi - 108 MiB
Duration : 4mn 14s
Res : 720 x 400 @ 30.000 fps
Video : XVID @ 3 371 Kbps
Audio : MP3 - 192 [email protected] KHz
Channels : 2 channels


*Download:*
BBDK4-11022012-Amanda_Showe…avi (108,43 MB) - uploaded.net





 

 

 

 

Title : BBDK4-11022012-Line_Shower_Part1-RUFFAH.avi - 88.0 MiB
Duration : 3mn 59s
Res : 720 x 400 @ 30.000 fps
Video : XVID @ 2 883 Kbps
Audio : MP3 - 192 [email protected] KHz
Channels : 2 channels


*Download:*
BBDK4-11022012-Line_Shower_…avi (88,02 MB) - uploaded.net



 

 

 

 

Title : BBDK4-12022012-Michella_Showering-RUFFAH.avi - 37.2 MiB
Duration : 1mn 27s
Res : 800 x 448 @ 30.000 fps
Video : XVID @ 3 373 Kbps
Audio : MP3 - 192 [email protected] KHz
Channels : 2 channels


*Download:*
BBDK4-12022012-Michella_Sho…avi (37,22 MB) - uploaded.net​


----------



## Ruffah (2 Juli 2013)

Title : BBDK4-13022012-Amanda_Nudeshower-RUFFAH.avi - 25.7 MiB
Duration : 1mn 40s
Res : 1280 x 720 @ 30.000 fps
Video : XVID @ 2 010 Kbps
Audio : MP3 - 128 [email protected] KHz
Channels : 2 channels


*Download:*
BBDK4-13022012-Amanda_Nudes…avi (25,69 MB) - uploaded.net



 

 

 

 


Title : BBDK4-14022012-Amanda_Shower-RUFFAH.avi - 27.3 MiB
Duration : 1mn 10s
Res : 800 x 448 @ 30.000 fps
Video : XVID @ 3 032 Kbps
Audio : MP3 - 192 [email protected] KHz
Channels : 2 channels

*Download:*
BBDK4-14022012-Amanda_Showe…avi (27,28 MB) - uploaded.net






 

 

 

 

Title : BBDK4-14022012-Michella_Morning_Shower-RUFFAH.avi - 48.4 MiB
Duration : 2mn 1s
Res : 720 x 402 @ 30.000 fps
Video : XVID @ 3 153 Kbps
Audio : MP3 - 192 [email protected] KHz
Channels : 2 channels


*Download:*
BBDK4-14022012-Michella_Mor…avi (48,45 MB) - uploaded.net​


----------



## Ruffah (2 Juli 2013)

Title : BBDK4-14022012-Michella_Shower-RUFFAH.avi - 147 MiB
Duration : 7mn 34s
Res : 720 x 400 @ 30.000 fps
Video : XVID @ 2 516 Kbps
Audio : MP3 - 192 [email protected] KHz
Channels : 2 channels

*Download:*
BBDK4-14022012-Michella_Sho…avi (147,49 MB) - uploaded.net





 

 

 

 

Title : BBDK4-14022012-Patricia_Shower-RUFFAH.avi - 172 MiB
Duration : 7mn 33s
Res : 720 x 400 @ 30.000 fps
Video : XVID @ 2 970 Kbps
Audio : MP3 - 192 [email protected] KHz
Channels : 2 channels


*Download:*
BBDK4-14022012-Patricia_Sho…avi (171,71 MB) - uploaded.net






 

 

 

 

Title : BBDK4-14022012-Stine_Shower-RUFFAH.avi - 64.4 MiB
Duration : 2mn 36s
Res : 720 x 402 @ 30.000 fps
Video : XVID @ 3 246 Kbps
Audio : MP3 - 192 [email protected] KHz
Channels : 2 channels


*Download:*
BBDK4-14022012-Stine_Shower…avi (64,44 MB) - uploaded.net​


----------



## Ruffah (2 Juli 2013)

Title : BBDK4-15022012-Amanda_Shower-RUFFAH.avi - 49.4 MiB
Duration : 1mn 53s
Res : 800 x 448 @ 30.000 fps
Video : XVID @ 3 437 Kbps
Audio : MP3 - 192 [email protected] KHz
Channels : 2 channels

*Download:*
BBDK4-15022012-Amanda_Showe…avi (49,41 MB) - uploaded.net




 

 

 

 

Title : BBDK4-15022012-Cathrine_Change-RUFFAH.avi - 11.9 MiB
Duration : 30s 354ms
Res : 720 x 402 @ 30.000 fps
Video : XVID @ 3 088 Kbps
Audio : MP3 - 192 [email protected] KHz
Channels : 2 channels


*Download:*
BBDK4-15022012-Cathrine_Cha…avi (11,90 MB) - uploaded.net




 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

Title : BBDK4-15022012-Michella_Shower-RUFFAH.avi - 162 MiB
Duration : 7mn 25s
Res : 720 x 400 @ 30.000 fps
Video : XVID @ 2 851 Kbps
Audio : MP3 - 192 [email protected] KHz
Channels : 2 channels

*Download:*
BBDK4-15022012-Michella_Sho…avi (162,15 MB) - uploaded.net​


----------



## Ruffah (2 Juli 2013)

Title : BBDK4-15022012-Michella_Undress-RUFFAH.avi - 20.5 MiB
Duration : 46s 0ms
Res : 1280 x 720 @ 30.000 fps
Video : XVID @ 3 598 Kbps
Audio : MP3 - 128 [email protected] KHz
Channels : 2 channels

*Download:*
BBDK4-15022012-Michella_Und…avi (20,51 MB) - uploaded.net







 

 

 

 

Title : BBDK4-15022012-Stine_Shower-LQ-RUFFAH.avi - 87.3 MiB
Duration : 7mn 49s
Res : 708 x 412 @ 30.000 fps
Video : XVID @ 1 357 Kbps
Audio : MP3 - 192 [email protected] KHz
Channels : 2 channels


*Download:*
BBDK4-15022012-Stine_Shower…avi (87,28 MB) - uploaded.net






 

 

 

 

 

 

 

Title : BBDK4-16022012-Michella_Lapdance-RUFFAH .avi - 54.5 MiB
Duration : 3mn 35s
Res : 800 x 450 @ 30.000 fps
Video : XVID @ 1 980 Kbps
Audio : MP3 - 128 [email protected] KHz
Channels : 2 channels

*Download:*
BBDK4-16022012-Michella_Lap…avi (54,51 MB) - uploaded.net

​


----------



## Ruffah (2 Juli 2013)

Title : BBDK4-16022012-Michella_Shower-Cam2-RUFFAH.avi - 304 MiB
Duration : 11mn 2s
Res : 1280 x 720 @ 30.000 fps
Video : XVID @ 3 706 Kbps
Audio : MP3 - 128 [email protected] KHz
Channels : 2 channels

*Download:*
BBDK4-16022012-Michella_Sho…avi (303,58 MB) - uploaded.net






 

 

 

 

 

 

Title : BBDK4-16022012-Michella_Shower-RUFFAH.avi - 262 MiB
Duration : 11mn 1s
Res : 720 x 400 @ 30.000 fps
Video : XVID @ 3 115 Kbps
Audio : MP3 - 192 [email protected] KHz
Channels : 2 channels

*Download:*
BBDK4-16022012-Michella_Sho…avi (261,57 MB) - uploaded.net
​


----------



## Ruffah (2 Juli 2013)

Title : BBDK4-17022012-Catherine_Changing-RUFFAH.avi - 10.7 MiB
Duration : 52s 767ms
Res : 1280 x 720 @ 30.000 fps
Video : XVID @ 1 554 Kbps
Audio : MP3 - 128 [email protected] KHz
Channels : 2 channels

*Download:*
BBDK4-17022012-Catherine_Ch…avi (10,66 MB) - uploaded.net





 

 

 

 

 

Title : BBDK4-17022012-Catherine_Shower-RUFFAH.avi - 67.6 MiB
Duration : 7mn 1s
Res : 800 x 450 @ 30.000 fps
Video : XVID @ 1 205 Kbps
Audio : MP3 - 128 [email protected] KHz
Channels : 2 channels

*Download:*
BBDK4-17022012-Catherine_Sh…avi (67,61 MB) - uploaded.net






 

 

 

 

Title : BBDK4-17022012-Michella_String_Outside-RUFFAH.avi - 8.61 MiB
Duration : 24s 346ms
Res : 800 x 448 @ 30.000 fps
Video : XVID @ 2 766 Kbps
Audio : MP3 - 192 [email protected] KHz
Channels : 2 channels


*Download:*

BBDK4-17022012-Michella_Str…avi (8,61 MB) - uploaded.net​


----------



## Ruffah (2 Juli 2013)

Title : BBDK4-17022012-Patricia_Nudeshower-RUFFAH.avi - 48.0 MiB
Duration : 3mn 39s
Res : 1280 x 720 @ 30.000 fps
Video : XVID @ 1 696 Kbps
Audio : MP3 - 128 [email protected] KHz
Channels : 2 channels

*Download:*
BBDK4-17022012-Patricia_Nud…avi (47,97 MB) - uploaded.net





 

 

 

 

Title : BBDK4-18022012-Michella_Shower-RUFFAH.avi - 147 MiB
Duration : 6mn 50s
Res : 720 x 400 @ 30.000 fps
Video : XVID @ 2 812 Kbps
Audio : MP3 - 192 [email protected] KHz
Channels : 2 channels


*Download:*
BBDK4-18022012-Michella_Sho…avi (147,45 MB) - uploaded.net





 

 

 

 

 

 

Title : BBDK4-18022012-Patricia_Shower-RUFFAH.avi - 151 MiB
Duration : 7mn 17s
Res : 720 x 400 @ 30.000 fps
Video : XVID @ 2 682 Kbps
Audio : MP3 - 192 [email protected] KHz
Channels : 2 channels

*Download:*
BBDK4-18022012-Patricia_Sho…avi (150,62 MB) - uploaded.net​


----------



## Ruffah (2 Juli 2013)

Title : BBDK4-19022012-Amanda_AfterShower-RUFFAH.avi - 33.8 MiB
Duration : 1mn 31s
Res : 720 x 400 @ 30.000 fps
Video : XVID @ 2 909 Kbps
Audio : MP3 - 192 [email protected] KHz
Channels : 2 channels

*Download:*
BBDK4-19022012-Amanda_After…avi (33,78 MB) - uploaded.net






 

 

 

 

Title : BBDK4-19022012-Amanda_Shower-RUFFAH.avi - 87.6 MiB
Duration : 3mn 55s
Res : 720 x 400 @ 30.000 fps
Video : XVID @ 2 919 Kbps
Audio : MP3 - 192 [email protected] KHz
Channels : 2 channels

*Download:*
BBDK4-19022012-Amanda_Showe…avi (87,64 MB) - uploaded.net





 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

Title : BBDK4-19022012-Michella_Nudeshower-RUFFAH.avi - 162 MiB
Duration : 11mn 49s
Res : 1280 x 720 @ 30.000 fps
Video : DX50 @ 1 778 Kbps
Audio : MP3 - 128 [email protected] KHz
Channels : 2 channels

*Download:*
BBDK4-19022012-Michella_Nud…avi (162,31 MB) - uploaded.net​


----------



## Ruffah (2 Juli 2013)

Title : BBDK4-19022012-Stine_Shower-RUFFAH.avi - 60.8 MiB
Duration : 5mn 35s
Res : 684 x 392 @ 30.000 fps
Video : DX50 @ 1 318 Kbps
Audio : MP3 - 192 [email protected] KHz
Channels : 2 channels

*Download:*
BBDK4-19022012-Stine_Shower…avi (60,81 MB) - uploaded.net







 

 

 

 

Title : BBDK4-20022012-Amanda_AfterShower-720p-RUFFAH.avi - 44.6 MiB
Duration : 1mn 58s
Res : 1280 x 720 @ 30.000 fps
Video : XVID @ 2 951 Kbps
Audio : MP3 - 192 [email protected] KHz
Channels : 2 channels



*Download:*
BBDK4-20022012-Amanda_After…avi (44,60 MB) - uploaded.net




 

 

 

 

Title : BBDK4-20022012-Amanda_Shower-Cam2-RUFFAH.avi - 153 MiB
Duration : 7mn 27s
Res : 720 x 400 @ 30.000 fps
Video : XVID @ 2 668 Kbps
Audio : MP3 - 192 [email protected] KHz
Channels : 2 channels


*Download:*
BBDK4-20022012-Amanda_Showe…avi (153,30 MB) - uploaded.net​


----------



## Ruffah (19 Aug. 2013)

Title : BBDK4-21022012-Amanda_Showering-RUFFAH.avi - 26.3 MiB
Duration : 1mn 16s
Res : 720 x 400 @ 30.000 fps
Video : XVID @ 2 664 Kbps
Audio : MP3 - 192 [email protected] KHz
Channels : 2 channels

*Download:*
BBDK4-21022012-Amanda_Showe…avi (26,31 MB) - uploaded.net








 

 

 

 

Title : BBDK4-21022012-Cathrine_Ass-RUFFAH.avi - 10.9 MiB
Duration : 28s 56ms
Res : 800 x 448 @ 30.000 fps
Video : XVID @ 3 062 Kbps
Audio : MP3 - 192 [email protected] KHz
Channels : 2 channels


*Download:*
BBDK4-21022012-Cathrine_Ass…avi (10,91 MB) - uploaded.net










 

 

 

 

Title : BBDK4-21022012-Patricia_Showering-RUFFAH.avi - 127 MiB
Duration : 5mn 35s
Res : 800 x 448 @ 30.000 fps
Video : XVID @ 2 979 Kbps
Audio : MP3 - 192 [email protected] KHz
Channels : 2 channels

*Download:*
BBDK4-21022012-Patricia_Sho…avi (127,24 MB) - uploaded.net









 

 

 

 

Title : BBDK4-22022012-Amanda_Ass-RUFFAH.avi - 16.0 MiB
Duration : 50s 233ms
Res : 720 x 400 @ 30.000 fps
Video : DX50 @ 1 254 Kbps
Audio : - 1 411.2 [email protected] KHz
Channels : 2 channels

*Download:*
BBDK4-22022012-Amanda_Ass-R…avi (16,04 MB) - uploaded.net





 

 

 

 

 

 

 


Title : BBDK4-22022012-Amanda_Patricia_Shower-RUFFAH.avi - 103 MiB
Duration : 8mn 4s
Res : 720 x 400 @ 30.000 fps
Video : DX50 @ 1 585 Kbps
Audio : MP3 - 192 [email protected] KHz
Channels : 2 channels

*Download:*
BBDK4-22022012-Amanda_Patri…avi (103,28 MB) - uploaded.net



​


----------



## Ruffah (19 Aug. 2013)

Title : BBDK4-22022012-Amanda_Shower-Cam1-RUFFAH.avi - 89.5 MiB
Duration : 3mn 31s
Res : 800 x 448 @ 30.000 fps
Video : XVID @ 3 350 Kbps
Audio : MP3 - 192 [email protected] KHz
Channels : 2 channels

*Download:*
BBDK4-22022012-Amanda_Showe…avi (89,47 MB) - uploaded.net








 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 


Title : BBDK4-22022012-Michella_Showering-RUFFAH.avi - 264 MiB
Duration : 10mn 28s
Res : 800 x 448 @ 30.000 fps
Video : XVID @ 3 319 Kbps
Audio : MP3 - 192 [email protected] KHz
Channels : 2 channels

*Download:*
BBDK4-22022012-Michella_Sho…avi (263,89 MB) - uploaded.net







 

 

 

 


Title : BBDK4-23022012-Amanda_Shower-LQ-RUFFAH.avi - 86.9 MiB
Duration : 3mn 20s
Res : 800 x 448 @ 30.000 fps
Video : XVID @ 3 435 Kbps
Audio : MP3 - 192 [email protected] KHz
Channels : 2 channels

*Download:*
BBDK4-23022012-Amanda_Showe…avi (86,85 MB) - uploaded.net






 

 

 

 

Title : BBDK4-23022012-Michella_Evening_Showering-RUFFAH.avi - 25.9 MiB
Duration : 1mn 1s
Res : 800 x 448 @ 30.000 fps
Video : XVID @ 3 349 Kbps
Audio : MP3 - 192 [email protected] KHz
Channels : 2 channels

*Download:*
BBDK4-23022012-Michella_Eve…avi (25,87 MB) - uploaded.net







 

 

 

 

Title : BBDK4-23022012-Michella_Showering-RUFFAH.avi - 212 MiB
Duration : 9mn 22s
Res : 800 x 448 @ 30.000 fps
Video : XVID @ 2 966 Kbps
Audio : MP3 - 192 [email protected] KHz
Channels : 2 channels

*Download:*
BBDK4-23022012-Michella_Sho…avi (212,35 MB) - uploaded.net










 

 

 

 

Title : BBDK4-23022012-Michella_Undress_Cutoff-2-RUFFAH.avi - 10.6 MiB
Duration : 26s 331ms
Res : 800 x 448 @ 30.000 fps
Video : XVID @ 3 184 Kbps
Audio : MP3 - 192 [email protected] KHz
Channels : 2 channels

*Download:*
BBDK4-23022012-Michella_Und…avi (10,62 MB) - uploaded.net








 

 

 

 

Title : BBDK4-23022012-Michella_Undress_Cutoff-RUFFAH.avi - 7.27 MiB
Duration : 20s 820ms
Res : 800 x 448 @ 30.000 fps
Video : XVID @ 2 730 Kbps
Audio : MP3 - 192 [email protected] KHz
Channels : 2 channels

*Download:*
BBDK4-23022012-Michella_Und…avi (7,27 MB) - uploaded.net
​


----------



## Ruffah (19 Aug. 2013)

Title : BBDK4-23022012-Patricia_Shower-cam2-RUFFAH.avi - 58.6 MiB
Duration : 2mn 17s
Res : 800 x 448 @ 30.000 fps
Video : XVID @ 3 365 Kbps
Audio : MP3 - 192 [email protected] KHz
Channels : 2 channels


*Download:*
BBDK4-23022012-Patricia_Sho…avi (58,62 MB) - uploaded.net







 

 

 

 

Title : BBDK4-23022012-Patricia_Shower-RUFFAH.avi - 56.0 MiB
Duration : 2mn 8s
Res : 800 x 448 @ 30.000 fps
Video : XVID @ 3 453 Kbps
Audio : MP3 - 192 [email protected] KHz
Channels : 2 channels

*Download:*
BBDK4-23022012-Patricia_Sho…avi (55,97 MB) - uploaded.net









 

 

 

 

 

 


Title : BBDK4-24022012-Amanda_Showering_Again-RUFFAH.avi - 207 MiB
Duration : 7mn 53s
Res : 800 x 448 @ 30.000 fps
Video : XVID @ 3 465 Kbps
Audio : MP3 - 192 [email protected] KHz
Channels : 2 channels

*Download:*
BBDK4-24022012-Amanda_Showe…avi (206,89 MB) - uploaded.net





 

 

 

 

 

Title : BBDK4-24022012-Amanda_Showering-Cam2-RUFFAH.avi - 182 MiB
Duration : 7mn 37s
Res : 800 x 448 @ 30.000 fps
Video : XVID @ 3 130 Kbps
Audio : MP3 - 192 [email protected] KHz
Channels : 2 channels

*
Download:*
BBDK4-24022012-Amanda_Showe…avi (182,00 MB) - uploaded.net

​


----------



## Ruffah (19 Aug. 2013)

Title : BBDK4-25022012-Patricia_Showering-RUFFAH.avi - 150 MiB
Duration : 4mn 46s
Res : 800 x 448 @ 30.000 fps
Video : XVID @ 2 979 Kbps
Audio : - 1 411.2 [email protected] KHz
Channels : 2 channels


*Download:*
BBDK4-25022012-Patricia_Sho…avi (150,20 MB) - uploaded.net






 

 

 

 

Title : BBDK4-26022012-Amanda_Showering-Cam2-RUFFAH.avi - 103 MiB
Duration : 3mn 54s
Res : 800 x 448 @ 30.000 fps
Video : XVID @ 3 458 Kbps
Audio : MP3 - 192 [email protected] KHz
Channels : 2 channels

*Download:*
BBDK4-26022012-Amanda_Showe…avi (102,53 MB) - uploaded.net






 

 

 

 

Title : BBDK4-26022012-Amanda_Showering-RUFFAH.avi - 113 MiB
Duration : 4mn 19s
Res : 800 x 448 @ 30.000 fps
Video : XVID @ 3 439 Kbps
Audio : MP3 - 192 [email protected] KHz
Channels : 2 channels

*Download:*
BBDK4-26022012-Amanda_Showe…avi (112,69 MB) - uploaded.net






 

 

 

 

Title : BBDK4-26022012-Cathrine_Changing_Back-RUFFAH.avi - 18.5 MiB
Duration : 45s 923ms
Res : 800 x 448 @ 30.000 fps
Video : XVID @ 3 181 Kbps
Audio : MP3 - 192 [email protected] KHz
Channels : 2 channels

*Download:*
BBDK4-26022012-Cathrine_Cha…avi (18,52 MB) - uploaded.net








 

 

 

 


Title : BBDK4-26022012-Cathrine_Changing-RUFFAH.avi - 31.8 MiB
Duration : 1mn 15s
Res : 800 x 448 @ 30.000 fps
Video : XVID @ 3 349 Kbps
Audio : MP3 - 192 [email protected] KHz
Channels : 2 channels

*Download:*
BBDK4-26022012-Cathrine_Cha…avi (31,82 MB) - uploaded.net
​


----------



## Ruffah (19 Aug. 2013)

Title : BBDK4-26022012-Michella_Showering-RUFFAH.avi - 108 MiB
Duration : 3mn 25s
Res : 800 x 448 @ 30.000 fps
Video : XVID @ 2 971 Kbps
Audio : - 1 411.2 [email protected] KHz
Channels : 2 channels

*Download:*
BBDK4-26022012-Michella_Sho…avi (107,69 MB) - uploaded.net







 

 

 

 

Title : BBDK4-26022012-Patricia_Showering-RUFFAH.avi - 123 MiB
Duration : 4mn 55s
Res : 800 x 448 @ 30.000 fps
Video : XVID @ 3 291 Kbps
Audio : MP3 - 192 [email protected] KHz
Channels : 2 channels

*Download:*
BBDK4-26022012-Patricia_Sho…avi (122,99 MB) - uploaded.net






 

 

 

 

Title : BBDK4-27022012-Cathrine_Aftershower-cam2-RUFFAH.avi - 8.02 MiB
Duration : 21s 316ms
Res : 800 x 448 @ 30.000 fps
Video : XVID @ 2 958 Kbps
Audio : MP3 - 192 [email protected] KHz
Channels : 2 channels

*Download:*
BBDK4-27022012-Cathrine_Aft…avi (8,02 MB) - uploaded.net






 

 

 

 

Title : BBDK4-27022012-Cathrine_Aftershower-RUFFAH.avi - 47.8 MiB
Duration : 1mn 52s
Res : 800 x 448 @ 30.000 fps
Video : XVID @ 3 353 Kbps
Audio : MP3 - 192 [email protected] KHz
Channels : 2 channels

*Download:*
BBDK4-27022012-Cathrine_Aft…avi (47,79 MB) - uploaded.net






 

 

 

 

Title : BBDK4-27022012-Patricia_Showering-RUFFAH.avi - 158 MiB
Duration : 5mn 1s
Res : 800 x 448 @ 30.000 fps
Video : XVID @ 2 981 Kbps
Audio : - 1 411.2 [email protected] KHz
Channels : 2 channels

*Download:*
BBDK4-27022012-Patricia_Sho…avi (158,22 MB) - uploaded.net
​


----------



## Ruffah (19 Aug. 2013)

Title : BBDK4-28022012-Amanda_Shower-RUFFAH.avi - 192 MiB
Duration : 10mn 10s
Res : 1280 x 720 @ 30.000 fps
Video : XVID @ 2 498 Kbps
Audio : MP3 - 128 [email protected] KHz
Channels : 2 channels

*Download:*
BBDK4-28022012-Amanda_Showe…avi (191,81 MB) - uploaded.net​


----------



## Ruffah (1 Feb. 2014)

Title : BBDK4-01032012-Michella_Showering-RUFFAH.avi - 236 MiB
Duration : 10mn 20s
Res : 800 x 448 @ 30.000 fps
Video : XVID @ 2 994 Kbps
Audio : MP3 - 192 [email protected] KHz
Channels : 2 channels

*Download:*

BBDK4-01032012-Michella_Sho…avi (236,36 MB) - uploaded.net







 

 

 

 

Title : BBDK4-02032012-Denise_WC-RUFFAH.avi - 11.2 MiB
Duration : 28s 265ms
Res : 800 x 448 @ 30.000 fps
Video : XVID @ 3 136 Kbps
Audio : MP3 - 192 [email protected] KHz
Channels : 2 channels

*Download:*

BBDK4-02032012-Denise_WC-RU…avi (11,24 MB) - uploaded.net

​


----------



## Ruffah (1 Feb. 2014)

Title : BBDK4-04032012-Mette_Denise_Nudeshower-RUFFAH.avi - 96.0 MiB
Duration : 5mn 56s
Res : 1280 x 720 @ 30.000 fps
Video : XVID @ 2 120 Kbps
Audio  : MP3 - 128 [email protected] KHz
Channels : 2 channels

*Download:*

BBDK4-04032012-Mette_Denise…avi (95,98 MB) - uploaded.net




 

 

 

 

 


Title : BBDK4-05032012-Mette_Showering-Cam2-RUFFAH.avi - 121 MiB
Duration : 4mn 35s
Res : 800 x 448 @ 30.000 fps
Video : XVID @ 3 468 Kbps
Audio : MP3 - 192 [email protected] KHz
Channels : 2 channels

*Download:*

BBDK4-05032012-Mette_Shower…avi (120,60 MB) - uploaded.net

​


----------



## Ruffah (1 Feb. 2014)

Title : BBDK4-06032012-Mette_Showering-cam2-RUFFAH.avi - 66.8 MiB
Duration : 2mn 43s
Res : 800 x 448 @ 30.000 fps
Video : XVID @ 3 222 Kbps
Audio : MP3 - 192 [email protected] KHz
Channels : 2 channels

*Download:*

BBDK4-06032012-Mette_Shower…avi (66,77 MB) - uploaded.net








 

 

 

 


 

Title : BBDK4-07032012-Mette_Showering-RUFFAH.avi - 151 MiB
Duration : 5mn 45s
Res : 800 x 448 @ 30.000 fps
Video : XVID @ 3 472 Kbps
Audio : MP3 - 192 [email protected] KHz
Channels : 2 channels

*Download:*

BBDK4-07032012-Mette_Shower…avi (151,32 MB) - uploaded.net








 

 

 

 

Title : BBDK4-09032012-Mette_Shower-LQ-RUFFAH.avi - 30.4 MiB
Duration : 1mn 18s
Res : 800 x 448 @ 30.000 fps
Video : XVID @ 3 256 Kbps
Audio : None

*Download:*

BBDK4-09032012-Mette_Shower…avi (30,41 MB) - uploaded.net










 

 

 

 

Title : BBDK4-10032012-Mette_Nudeshower-RUFFAH.avi - 48.0 MiB
Duration : 3mn 44s
Res : 1280 x 720 @ 30.000 fps
Video : XVID @ 1 654 Kbps
Audio : MP3 - 128 [email protected] KHz
Channels : 2 channels

*Download:*

BBDK4-10032012-Mette_Nudesh…avi (48,01 MB) - uploaded.net
​


----------



## Ruffah (9 Feb. 2014)

Title : BBDK4-12032012-Mette_Showering-RUFFAH.avi - 88.5 MiB
Duration : 3mn 25s
Res : 800 x 448 @ 30.000 fps
Video : XVID @ 3 406 Kbps
Audio : MP3 - 192 [email protected] KHz
Channels : 2 channels

*Download:*

BBDK4-12032012-Mette_Shower…avi (88,47 MB) - uploaded.net







 

 

 

 

 

 

Title : BBDK4-15032012-Mette_Showering-RUFFAH.avi - 59.9 MiB
Duration : 2mn 19s
Res : 800 x 448 @ 30.000 fps
Video : XVID @ 3 411 Kbps
Audio : MP3 - 192 [email protected] KHz
Channels : 2 channels

*Download:*

BBDK4-15032012-Mette_Shower…avi (59,92 MB) - uploaded.net






 

 

 

 

Title : BBDK4-18032012-Mette_Showering-cam2-RUFFAH.avi - 43.3 MiB
Duration : 1mn 51s
Res : 800 x 448 @ 30.000 fps
Video : XVID @ 3 057 Kbps
Audio : MP3 - 192 [email protected] KHz
Channels : 2 channels

*Download:*

BBDK4-18032012-Mette_Shower…avi (43,25 MB) - uploaded.net
​


----------



## Ruffah (9 Feb. 2014)

Title : BBDK4-19032012-Mette_Bliver_Smidt_I_Poolen-RUFFAH.avi - 17.0 MiB
Duration : 40s 621ms
Res : 800 x 448 @ 30.000 fps
Video : XVID @ 3 304 Kbps
Audio : MP3 - 192 [email protected] KHz
Channels : 2 channels

*Download:*

BBDK4-19032012-Mette_Bliver…avi (16,97 MB) - uploaded.net







 

 

 

 



Title : BBDK4-20032012-Mette_Showering-RUFFAH.avi - 45.1 MiB
Duration : 1mn 47s
Res : 800 x 448 @ 30.000 fps
Video : XVID @ 3 317 Kbps
Audio : MP3 - 192 [email protected] KHz
Channels : 2 channels

*Download:*

BBDK4-20032012-Mette_Shower…avi (45,09 MB) - uploaded.net





 

 

 

 

 

 

Title : BBDK4-21032012-Mette_Patricia_Showering-cam2-RUFFAH.avi - 87.4 MiB
Duration : 3mn 25s
Res : 800 x 448 @ 30.000 fps
Video : XVID @ 3 372 Kbps
Audio : MP3 - 192 [email protected] KHz
Channels : 2 channels

*Download:*

BBDK4-21032012-Mette_Patric…avi (87,42 MB) - uploaded.net









 

 

 

 

Title : BBDK4-21032012-Mette_Patricia_Showering-RUFFAH.avi - 111 MiB
Duration : 4mn 21s
Res : 800 x 448 @ 30.000 fps
Video : XVID @ 3 349 Kbps
Audio : MP3 - 192 [email protected] KHz
Channels : 2 channels

*Download:*

BBDK4-21032012-Mette_Patric…avi (110,77 MB) - uploaded.net​


----------



## Ruffah (9 Feb. 2014)

Title : BBDK4-24032012-Mette_Showering-RUFFAH.avi - 82.1 MiB
Duration : 3mn 9s
Res : 800 x 448 @ 30.000 fps
Video : XVID @ 3 430 Kbps
Audio : MP3 - 192 [email protected] KHz
Channels : 2 channels

*Download:*

BBDK4-24032012-Mette_Shower…avi (82,12 MB) - uploaded.net






 

 

 

 

Title : BBDK4-25032012-Mette_Shower-RUFFAH.avi - 37.5 MiB
Duration : 1mn 27s
Res : 800 x 448 @ 30.000 fps
Video : XVID @ 3 388 Kbps
Audio : MP3 - 192 [email protected] KHz
Channels : 2 channels

*Download:*

BBDK4-25032012-Mette_Shower…avi (37,48 MB) - uploaded.net​


----------



## nimra44 (17 Nov. 2015)

man sieht dänemark ist da viel freier als deutschland


----------

